# Modifier Couleur Mac Os Leopard



## maxime350 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous !
J'ai switché de vista vers Mac OS 10.5 et le gris commence un peu à m'agacer :/
Malgré de nombreuses recherches je n'ai trouvé aucune manière de modifier la couleur de Mac OS !
J'en appel donc à vos connaissances pour m'orienter.
Merci,
Maxime


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

Tu est allé faire un tour dans le tutoriel?

http://forums.macg.co/4714261-post2.html


----------



## maxime350 (28 Décembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse !
J'ai fait un tour sur la tuto de customisation dont la partie que tu viens de m'indiquer et je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème.

Shapeshifter et Uno ne sont disponibles que sur Mac Os Tiger ...

Donc impossible à utiliser sur mon Leopard :/

Merci de ton aide en espérant avoir d'autres solutions !


----------



## Flibust007 (28 Décembre 2008)

ileopard - gratuit et à télécharger modifie quelque peu le thème, mais toujours dans les gris.
Tu devrais essayer. Il est réversible.

http://www.ileopard2.co.cc


S'il n'y a que cela pour t'énerver dans un OS, tu as certainement déjà oublié toutes les frustrations dont tu es exempt depuis que tu es sur Mac.


----------



## zep3 (29 Décembre 2008)

Il y a deja eu plusieurs posts sur ce sujet, essaye de faire une recherche sur les posts du forum :s

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/changer-de-theme-sous-leopard-212359.html


----------

